
Patent Racism - danso
https://www.npr.org/transcripts/876097416
======
a3n
I listened to this the other day. Extremely interesting, both the loss of
wealth to directly affected individuals, and to the general economy, both
measurable.

The guy that got the Nobel for the theory she scrutinized encouraged her to
publish.

And her troubles publishing were themselves troubling, and vaguely supportive
of her thesis.

